# Fursuiting at school?



## SquiRoFL (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm in the process of making a partial fursuit for my fursona, to be finished sometime in the months that I start school (senior year of highschool). I am in a drama/theater arts class and I was wondering your guys' opinion on bringing the suit to class on a regular basis to use as an acting tool. I have found that when I'm in any kind of costume that conceals my real identity, I act a lot differently. I almost *become* the character I'm playing and I usually play the part well. 

We sometimes do student-written plays. Usually everyone in them plays a dramaticized version of themselves. For example, I'm a technology student, so my character was a total computer geek, carrying a laptop around, etc. I'm thinking that I may be able to create that sort of effect in fursuit on stage. Most, if not all people at my school know I'm furry, and don't have a problem with it (it's kind of hard to hide, I wear a tail very frequently, and most adore it )

also, usually in class we do a lot of improv stuff, and I think that it would be hella fun to do some of our improv games we do in suit. 

So, any comments/questions/ideas?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like could be fun.
At same time might be made fun of if they think furry.


----------



## SquiRoFL (Jul 31, 2010)

Most, if not all people that take theater classes at my school are the kind of people that, if shown a fursuit, ther first reaction would generally be positive. They love things that are creative and different. The first time I wore my tail, a girl in my class (our costumer for that semester) was really interested on how it was put together/how it was attatched and other aspects of the tailmaking.


----------



## Trance (Jul 31, 2010)

Sound's like fun.
If I had the money/resources, I'd make a partial and wear it to school.

I wouldn't worry about people who make fun.  If they do, don't get all defensive.
They'll be more likely to be Ok with it if you're nice.  Fursuits are supposed to be funny anyway.

Go for it.


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 31, 2010)

All I can say is that I wished I had the guts to do what your doing. ^^ 
Hope your venture goes sucessfuly!


----------



## Stalcry (Jul 31, 2010)

Im planning to do ears and tails on halloween XD Most people in my school dont have the slightest idea what furrys are, so I'll probably be made fun of, im kinda an outcast already XD I always thought having them on stage would be cool :3 especially in a play, if you have a realistic quad suit it would ad an amazing touch to any production.


----------



## SquiRoFL (Jul 31, 2010)

My original excuse for making a fursuit was because Halloween is coming up!

So far, it looks to me as if it's going to be a toony style suit, so that will definetly go well if i want to portray an adorable little squirrel identity ^^. One thing I'm worried about is someone screwing with or pulling on my tail while I'm in suit. How do most suiters deal with this? I'm curious to how you let people know that the tail is fragile..


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 31, 2010)

Aww nice bro!
I've been dying to do the same thing, but I'm not about to _make_ a fursuit myself.

Just be like a mascot lol


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 31, 2010)

My high school didn't allow masks (even face paint wasn't allowed on Halloween).


----------



## SquiRoFL (Jul 31, 2010)

On Halloween at our school, they allow masks/hats/etc but only on halloween, no other time.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 31, 2010)

I think it's a stupid move.
Just saying.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 3, 2010)

I would so do that, but I don't have the guts and I'm not in any theater classes. Although I'm in band and at each seniors last concert they wear a costume, I'm thinking about doing something then. I need a fursuit first though lolz. Just need to wait 2 years XD


----------



## Jesie (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd do it, BUT WAIT I'M NOT IN SKOOL.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't think this is a good idea... I mean you could if you were allowed but wouldn't it just be easier to add to your acting skills if you get used to adopting a character's personality without aid of a costume? Also I don't know about you but my school doesn't even allow me to wear my ears/tail to school. I once got yelled at by a security officer for having HAIR CLIPS that had cat ears on them since they were "against school policy" for whatever reason


----------



## Jesie (Aug 4, 2010)

That's because you could kill someone with them yo, didn't you know that?

Hair clips, _Surius bussnuss_


----------



## ShadraAvro (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh yes I should have known! My poor cat ears would have taken out somebody's innards via evisceration had that security guard not told me to remove them! -gasp-


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 5, 2010)

First day of school for me is in 2 weeks (Undergrad senior whoot) I am so wearing my purple tail if the sky doesn't open up and rain.

As for you. I think you'll be fine. Worse comes to worse people will just think the school got a new mascot.


----------



## Matt (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a cheap wolf mask I made that I wore to school this past Halloween. It got pretty good reception. People were asking how I made it, and they were blown away how I got the mouth to move. It's also part of the reason how I figured out my friend was the biggest closet fur.

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Rapavi/100_2539.jpg
That's what the mask looked like.

I don't know about any other time than Halloween. That one day out of the year would be enough for me.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 5, 2010)

Sounds pretty exciting, just don't get involved with people who what it is and hate it. :3
It'll be grand.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 6, 2010)

Come to think of it, I would do this quickly but we have a uniform code so... Damn it!


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 7, 2010)

for Halloween i always go with my tail and collar. people don't care. also if they do does it really matter? as long as you have fun and don't kill yourself go ahead.


----------



## russianblue (Aug 7, 2010)

I wear a tail to school...lol
people like to tug on it )':


----------



## Tally (Aug 8, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I think it's a stupid move.
> Just saying.


 
Agreed. Depending on the people you go to school with, it could end up with them thinking you fuck animals or something.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 8, 2010)

Most girls wear cat ears and kitty facepaint and I highly doubt 30%+ of my school are furries so it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 8, 2010)

Like Shadra said, I think you should really try to expand on acting without the aid of a costume.

Though I see no problem bringing it in a couple times here and there, so long as you are trying to do something to better yourself in the class- not just HERP DERP LOOK GUIZ IM IN A FURSUIT IM SO INTERESTING. So yeah, give it a shot but make sure to ask in advance!

Also I wish I was still in school when I started being more furry-like. Now I work in an office and from the sound of it they do stupid shit themed Halloweens- like one department will do Wizard of Oz theme, another department will do Harry Potter, etc. Talk about lame. I should just come in suit and fuck shit up(not).


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 8, 2010)

Tally said:


> Agreed. Depending on the people you go to school with, it could end up with them thinking you fuck animals or something.



but if OP is a girl then people will think other wise. its more socially acceptable for girls to wear that stuff. haha when i go out in a tail people don't say any mean comments. but i always hear guys saying how people are mean to them when they do this kind of stuff

in the end. OP do whatever you like. no need to ask a forum.


----------



## milleniumocarina (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you should be fine if it's for drama classes. Artsy fartsy kids would really dig it.

The most I'd do at school is to tape cat ears to my tuba for halloween, but my school is pretty rough.


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 11, 2010)

As for me, i don`t want to go to my former school in my fursuit... But, i can go there with tail,  to let the teacher be surprised))

(Currently I am studying at the University of Nizhny Novgorod)


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 11, 2010)

Im planing on going to school in a fursuit on the last day. =D


----------



## Don (Aug 11, 2010)

That sounds like a fantastically bad idea unless you have a ton of accepting friends or just don't care about being insulted and harassed. Than again, being a drama student is a pretty good excuse so that might work.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2010)

Why is this question even being asked?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 11, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why is this question even being asked?



Because some people might do it at the end of their senior year for graduation


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha, this reminds me of the end of my senior year in high school. We had 2 practice-runs for graduation ceremony before the real thing. I debated wearing my tail to the first one but decided against it. After my friend showed up in a Batman cape during the first practice, I decided that I'd go for the tail on the second run. 

Some people were amused by it, a friend in the row behind me was playing with it, and when I coughed a girl asked me if it was a hairball. Though I didn't receive any hateful or nasty remarks that day, it was obvious that it weirded out a number of people. 

As a result, that was how I went out. The "hairball" girl gave nicknames to some of the 16 people in my "major" and labeled me as the furry. In addition some of my friends addressed me as furry in the signature section of my yearbook. 

Interesting semi-related story, me being a furry all started as a joke when I mentioned to somebody that furries seemed neat and he instantly went off going over and over FURFAG! YIFF IN HELL! etc...so I got deeper in just to screw with him and before you knew it I was wearing a furry tail to graduation practice and that kinda sealed the deal. It's one I was happy to make :3


----------



## Katerfree (Oct 21, 2010)

Personally, I like the idea. People need to go out in their fursuits and try to show people it's not all pedophiles behind the mask. You'll want to check with the drama teacher and the princible first to make sure that it's OK. You don't want to break any rules about wearing maskes or hats. If it's okay with them, then wear it, but keep in mind that you still will need someone to watch you to make sure you don't over-heat.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 21, 2010)

i think that would be a lot of fun. but you shouldnt need it to act. we're doing metamorphosis in my drama class, and i had to be gregor, who turns into a giant insect. i went completely insane, i was making loads of insecty noises. the rest of the class said i was awesome, and they were a little freaked out.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds good, but just be sure you wont get teased about it for the rest of your whole life. Just a possibility.


----------



## Deo (Oct 21, 2010)

Katerfree said:


> Personally, I like the idea. People need to go out in their fursuits and try to show people it's not all pedophiles behind the mask. You'll want to check with the drama teacher and the princible first to make sure that it's OK. You don't want to break any rules about wearing maskes or hats. If it's okay with them, then wear it, but keep in mind that you still will need someone to watch you to make sure you don't over-heat.



Why are you necro-ing posts man? Whyyyyy?


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 21, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> Sounds good, but just be sure you wont get teased about it for the rest of your whole life. Just a possibility.


  it seems like he has some nice friends, if they don't have a problem with him being a furry. i know 2 people who dont have a problem with my dragony self


----------



## Deo (Oct 21, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> it seems like he has some nice friends, if they don't have a problem with him being a furry. i know 2 people who dont have a problem with my dragony self



schools usually have more than 2 students.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 21, 2010)

Take my advice PLEASE, don't do it. With these days I am sure it will be up on the net minutes later. If you do want to wear a fursuit around your friends...find a good costume party.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 21, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> schools usually have more than 2 students.


 
Exactly my point, my school has over 1500 students, and about 3 of them have no issue with furryness. Only 3.


----------



## Deo (Oct 21, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Take my advice PLEASE, don't do it. With these days I am sure it will be up on the net minutes later. If you do want to wear a fursuit around your friends...find a good costume party.


 
THIS.
THIS.
THIS.
THIS.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 21, 2010)

I wore a partial suit to school for Halloween one year becauseI didn't want to show off my actual costume until night. I also made a wore a bat costume for a presentation, everyone loved it...then my friend and I had a nerf sword fight while wearing costumes....I got into the play for free 2 times also because I wore it.


----------



## jmlukens (Oct 22, 2010)

I say yes yes yes! Masks and costumes can be really complicated to work with in drama, and practice always makes perfect! Actors need to learn to accomodate for costumes, puppets and props, which I'm sure you know. If you trust your other classmates, have a go at letting them all try it on and acting in it. See what other personalities they come up with.

While I see the point that people are making that it's not a good idea to do... if you bring it in, keep it covered, and don't wear it AROUND school so everyone who's not in your drama class can see "OMG FURRY" or jump to conclusions. Ask to keep it in the acting studio or whatever for the day. If you just think logically, it's not THAT big of a deal. Ask your teacher if there's going to be any time for exercizes involving types of costume (bulky ones, large wings, fat suits, all sorts of masks, etc) and you could bring it in specifically for that.


----------

